# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Collection Trip To Tasik Bera wetlands

## A. Moae

Greetings, fellow members. Prior to my previous posting on the visit to ADA's office, I would like to share some moments on my recent rip to Tasik Bera Wetlands in Pahang, Malaysia. 

Tasik Bera is a sprawling mosaic of unique wetland ecosystem &amp; diverse habitats. Its ecosystem are alive with a rare &amp; rich variety of flora and fauna. For more than 600 years, it has been home to the Orang Asli communities of the semalai tribe. Tasik Bera is the largest freshwater lake system in Malaysia. Its surrounding catchment area of some 61,000 hectares replenishes more than 7,000 hectares of wetlands. i.e Rivers, lakes, ponds, open water, freshwater &amp; peat swamp forest.

Hope you'll enjoy the photos.




A view of the jetty &amp; lake where we were staying.




Our Orang Asli guide. The Asli's are very humble people and they are very familiar with the entire geographical area. You'll have to employ a guide if you want to get around.




The beauty of Tasik Bera is hard to describe verbally. You'll have to see to believe.




As you can see in this picture, most of the ground are covered by peat. The water is clear and has a yellowish tinge, very similiar to the water of Rio Patanal, Brazil. We did not have a water test kit with us so, we do not have actual readings. However, you can tell it is rather acidic.




These roots are abundant along the water's edge and plenty of fishes are found near these roots. We had quite a hard time collecting the fish specimens.




These Nibongs are a common sight in the open waters. They form small islands and navigating thru' them can be extremely hazardarous if you're not careful. Their leaves are accompanied by razor like 'teeths'. 




Another view of the Nibong 'islands'. Our boats have to go thru' narrow channels inside these 'islands' in order to reach other parts of the lake.
Harrowing experience!




We couldn't find much plants growing along most parts of the lake. Most are Eriocaulon sp., Eleocharis sp., Utricularia sp. etc. The plants above are Eleocharis sp.




A photo of the Eriocaulon sp. Very nice bog plant.




Pitcher plants are also quite commonly found along the way. This is one of the spots where we collected quite a number of Puntius parti pentazona &amp; Rasbora trilineata. 




Another productive spot where the fishes are. We managed to collect some Puntius parti pentazona, Rasbora dorsiocellata dorsiocellata &amp; Trichopsis pumilus.




Some of the captured specimens waiting for transportation.




The bait we used for those fishes were gotten FOC from a local. Guess what, it's chicken feed and the fishes love them. Try some? 


OK, watch for more in my next post. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## A. Moae

Greetings, fellow members. Prior to my previous posting on the visit to ADA's office, I would like to share some moments on my recent rip to Tasik Bera Wetlands in Pahang, Malaysia. 

Tasik Bera is a sprawling mosaic of unique wetland ecosystem &amp; diverse habitats. Its ecosystem are alive with a rare &amp; rich variety of flora and fauna. For more than 600 years, it has been home to the Orang Asli communities of the semalai tribe. Tasik Bera is the largest freshwater lake system in Malaysia. Its surrounding catchment area of some 61,000 hectares replenishes more than 7,000 hectares of wetlands. i.e Rivers, lakes, ponds, open water, freshwater &amp; peat swamp forest.

Hope you'll enjoy the photos.




A view of the jetty &amp; lake where we were staying.




Our Orang Asli guide. The Asli's are very humble people and they are very familiar with the entire geographical area. You'll have to employ a guide if you want to get around.




The beauty of Tasik Bera is hard to describe verbally. You'll have to see to believe.




As you can see in this picture, most of the ground are covered by peat. The water is clear and has a yellowish tinge, very similiar to the water of Rio Patanal, Brazil. We did not have a water test kit with us so, we do not have actual readings. However, you can tell it is rather acidic.




These roots are abundant along the water's edge and plenty of fishes are found near these roots. We had quite a hard time collecting the fish specimens.




These Nibongs are a common sight in the open waters. They form small islands and navigating thru' them can be extremely hazardarous if you're not careful. Their leaves are accompanied by razor like 'teeths'. 




Another view of the Nibong 'islands'. Our boats have to go thru' narrow channels inside these 'islands' in order to reach other parts of the lake.
Harrowing experience!




We couldn't find much plants growing along most parts of the lake. Most are Eriocaulon sp., Eleocharis sp., Utricularia sp. etc. The plants above are Eleocharis sp.




A photo of the Eriocaulon sp. Very nice bog plant.




Pitcher plants are also quite commonly found along the way. This is one of the spots where we collected quite a number of Puntius parti pentazona &amp; Rasbora trilineata. 




Another productive spot where the fishes are. We managed to collect some Puntius parti pentazona, Rasbora dorsiocellata dorsiocellata &amp; Trichopsis pumilus.




Some of the captured specimens waiting for transportation.




The bait we used for those fishes were gotten FOC from a local. Guess what, it's chicken feed and the fishes love them. Try some? 


OK, watch for more in my next post. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## A. Moae

Greetings, fellow members. Prior to my previous posting on the visit to ADA's office, I would like to share some moments on my recent rip to Tasik Bera Wetlands in Pahang, Malaysia. 

Tasik Bera is a sprawling mosaic of unique wetland ecosystem &amp; diverse habitats. Its ecosystem are alive with a rare &amp; rich variety of flora and fauna. For more than 600 years, it has been home to the Orang Asli communities of the semalai tribe. Tasik Bera is the largest freshwater lake system in Malaysia. Its surrounding catchment area of some 61,000 hectares replenishes more than 7,000 hectares of wetlands. i.e Rivers, lakes, ponds, open water, freshwater &amp; peat swamp forest.

Hope you'll enjoy the photos.




A view of the jetty &amp; lake where we were staying.




Our Orang Asli guide. The Asli's are very humble people and they are very familiar with the entire geographical area. You'll have to employ a guide if you want to get around.




The beauty of Tasik Bera is hard to describe verbally. You'll have to see to believe.




As you can see in this picture, most of the ground are covered by peat. The water is clear and has a yellowish tinge, very similiar to the water of Rio Patanal, Brazil. We did not have a water test kit with us so, we do not have actual readings. However, you can tell it is rather acidic.




These roots are abundant along the water's edge and plenty of fishes are found near these roots. We had quite a hard time collecting the fish specimens.




These Nibongs are a common sight in the open waters. They form small islands and navigating thru' them can be extremely hazardarous if you're not careful. Their leaves are accompanied by razor like 'teeths'. 




Another view of the Nibong 'islands'. Our boats have to go thru' narrow channels inside these 'islands' in order to reach other parts of the lake.
Harrowing experience!




We couldn't find much plants growing along most parts of the lake. Most are Eriocaulon sp., Eleocharis sp., Utricularia sp. etc. The plants above are Eleocharis sp.




A photo of the Eriocaulon sp. Very nice bog plant.




Pitcher plants are also quite commonly found along the way. This is one of the spots where we collected quite a number of Puntius parti pentazona &amp; Rasbora trilineata. 




Another productive spot where the fishes are. We managed to collect some Puntius parti pentazona, Rasbora dorsiocellata dorsiocellata &amp; Trichopsis pumilus.




Some of the captured specimens waiting for transportation.




The bait we used for those fishes were gotten FOC from a local. Guess what, it's chicken feed and the fishes love them. Try some? 


OK, watch for more in my next post. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## A. Moae

Greetings, fellow members. Prior to my previous posting on the visit to ADA's office, I would like to share some moments on my recent rip to Tasik Bera Wetlands in Pahang, Malaysia. 

Tasik Bera is a sprawling mosaic of unique wetland ecosystem &amp; diverse habitats. Its ecosystem are alive with a rare &amp; rich variety of flora and fauna. For more than 600 years, it has been home to the Orang Asli communities of the semalai tribe. Tasik Bera is the largest freshwater lake system in Malaysia. Its surrounding catchment area of some 61,000 hectares replenishes more than 7,000 hectares of wetlands. i.e Rivers, lakes, ponds, open water, freshwater &amp; peat swamp forest.

Hope you'll enjoy the photos.




A view of the jetty &amp; lake where we were staying.




Our Orang Asli guide. The Asli's are very humble people and they are very familiar with the entire geographical area. You'll have to employ a guide if you want to get around.




The beauty of Tasik Bera is hard to describe verbally. You'll have to see to believe.




As you can see in this picture, most of the ground are covered by peat. The water is clear and has a yellowish tinge, very similiar to the water of Rio Patanal, Brazil. We did not have a water test kit with us so, we do not have actual readings. However, you can tell it is rather acidic.




These roots are abundant along the water's edge and plenty of fishes are found near these roots. We had quite a hard time collecting the fish specimens.




These Nibongs are a common sight in the open waters. They form small islands and navigating thru' them can be extremely hazardarous if you're not careful. Their leaves are accompanied by razor like 'teeths'. 




Another view of the Nibong 'islands'. Our boats have to go thru' narrow channels inside these 'islands' in order to reach other parts of the lake.
Harrowing experience!




We couldn't find much plants growing along most parts of the lake. Most are Eriocaulon sp., Eleocharis sp., Utricularia sp. etc. The plants above are Eleocharis sp.




A photo of the Eriocaulon sp. Very nice bog plant.




Pitcher plants are also quite commonly found along the way. This is one of the spots where we collected quite a number of Puntius parti pentazona &amp; Rasbora trilineata. 




Another productive spot where the fishes are. We managed to collect some Puntius parti pentazona, Rasbora dorsiocellata dorsiocellata &amp; Trichopsis pumilus.




Some of the captured specimens waiting for transportation.




The bait we used for those fishes were gotten FOC from a local. Guess what, it's chicken feed and the fishes love them. Try some? 


OK, watch for more in my next post. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## DEA

very cool
you're starting to make collection trips for your shop right?
issit cost effective?
anyway, good luck on your endeavours [ :Grin: ]

----------


## A. Moae

Thanks Yimin.  :Smile:  Just to clarify, I'm not collecting them for sale in the shop. Getting them from a supplier makes more economical sense. Expedition and collection trips serves not only as work, but also a personal challenge and satisfaction for me. I guess everyone else does what they do best as well, in work or at play. :Smile:  

Just take a look at some of the people in this industry who travels often into the depths of the jungle - Horst Linke, Wolfgang Staeck, Roland Numrich, Oliver Lucanus, Takashi Amano, Tatsuo Miura, Yuji Sasaki &amp;amp; Minoru Matsuzaka are some, just to name a few.

----------


## DEA

steady
next time organising can find AQ people go also heh

----------


## wks

Hi A.Moae, are u collecting fish and plant specimens for research? Read from DEA's reply that u have a shop,is it a fish shop. If so, don't mind providing the address so I pay u a visit and view those fishes and plants.  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

Man ! look damn shiok ! my kind of holiday ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## vinz

> ----------------
> On 9/25/2002 12:03:57 AM 
> 
> steady
> next time organising can find AQ people go also heh
> ----------------


Yeah. Might have better luck collecting specimens too.

----------


## A. Moae

:Smile:   :Smile:  

No no, I don't exactly do research. Neither am I a Taxanomist. You see guys, I always believed there's this 'little boy' in everyone. Remember the days when you used to catch those 'longkang' fish? Did you not feel a great sense of satisfaction when you caught the most beautiful guppy you've ever seen? Or when you caught a particular fish that was different from the rest and it was the only one that happened to be there? Felt great?

That's exactly how it is when you go on field work. Such a big jungle and you never know what you're going to find. Who knows, you could be the first to catch a specimen not known to the scientific community. Of course, it is not everyone's cup of tea to go into such depths. 

Field trips are plenty of dirty work. You get yourself all wet and muddy, it's hot and humid in the jungles, you get sunburned or soaking wet, then there are the insects, plants with razor sharp thorns, leeches (Yucks), hunger, thirst....and the list goes on.

Oh yes, I'd also like to thank one of my mentor for making me see the greatness of nature - Dr Chua. 

Anyone still game? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## vinz

> ----------------
> On 9/25/2002 10:36:12 AM 
> 
> Anyone still game? [] 
> ----------------


Yep. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## ryan

sheesh BIG DEAL...

yup![ :Grin: ]

----------


## A. Moae

> ----------------
> On 9/25/2002 11:10:04 AM 
> 
> sheesh BIG DEAL...
> 
> yup![] 
> ----------------


Guess better not speak too soon. :Wink:  
So anyone have any suggestion as to where and when? Perhaps some AH TAUs here want to take charge and organise one trip. Suggestions? Kalimantan or Northern Selangor maybe?

----------


## Simon

ask Peter chua

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 9/25/2002 10:44:29 AM 
> 
> Yep. []
> ----------------


ditto  :Smile:

----------


## peter chua

Charles 
Those were great pictures, hope this will be the start of future trips for like minded people. There are so many places we can go, only limited by our inertia.
BTW where are U as I have no way of contacting U- have interesting project next week so call me

UNCLE

----------


## Simon

uncle, u neber ask me?[ :Embarassed: ]

----------

